# Rosie Silver Tortie and White Exotic kitten.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rosie,Junior & Daisy are all 14 weeks old vaccinated & microchipped and they will be neutered before they go to their new home. These kittens have come to us because they are partially sighted and could be completely blind by the time they are adults. They are all very playful and just like normal kittens but they will need to have a safe home where they can grow up without risk of hurting themselves. They will have to be housecats and in an area that is on one level with no open stairs for them to fall through and no small children

Once they are used to the layout of a room they are fine, and they can find their litter tray and ofcourse their food and water.










If anyone is interested in homing she please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Poor things, what has caused that?

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Re homed


----------

